

New Windows backdoor: SSL encryption is not safe anymore - hazelnut
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/windows-hintertuer-gefaehrdet-ssl-verschluesselung-a-913825.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;translate.google.de&#x2F;translate?sl=de&amp;tl=en&amp;js=n&amp;prev=_t&amp;hl=de&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fnetzwelt%2Fweb%2Fwindows-hintertuer-gefaehrdet-ssl-verschluesselung-a-913825.html&amp;act=url
======
hazelnut
translation:
[http://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_...](http://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fnetzwelt%2Fweb%2Fwindows-
hintertuer-gefaehrdet-ssl-verschluesselung-a-913825.html&act=url)

